# Lý Do Khách Hàng Lựa Chọn Nệm Tại Tatana



## Dungtran (27/12/19)

Với xu hướng mới, hiện đại, sang trọng nệm Tatana không chỉ đáp ứng được giấc ngủ hàng ngày, mà nệm còn phải luôn đảm bảo được chất lượng, toát lên sự tinh tế và nhất là bảo đảm cho sức khỏe người sử dụng.
Cùng Tatana tìm hiểu lý do khách hàng đã tin và lựa chọn Tatana nha!

*Đạt chuẩn CR – sản phẩm an toàn cho sức khỏe*
Nệm đã được chứng nhận là sản phẩm an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng và được phép lưu thông đến tay người tiêu dùng, bởi sự kiểm định của bộ công thương, đạt chuẩn về hàm lượng formaldehyde và amin thơm chuyển hóa từ thuốc nhuộm azo trong sản phẩm. Với những sản phẩm có 2 hàm lượng này quá cao, lâu dài có thể ảnh hưởng lớn đến sức khỏe người dùng.






_Chứng nhận là sản phẩm chất lượng_​
*Trải nghiệm dễ dàng với đại lý toàn quốc*
Không chỉ có đối tác lớn như Thế Giới Nệm có 34 cửa hàng trên toàn tỉnh thành, mà Tatana còn có mặt tại những cửa hàng nệm lớn, với 250 đại lý nhằm mang đến sự trải nghiệm tốt nhất cho khách hàng.

*Nhiều phân khúc*
Không chỉ dừng lại là những mẫu nệm “quốc dân”, nệm bông ép còn được khoác lên những chất liệu khác nhau như áo vải gấm làm tăng thêm sự sang trọng, bền màu, làm mới mẻ căn phòng, hay nệm gấp chần gòn làm tăng thêm sự êm ái của tấm nệm, nhưng lại không, làm mất đi đặc tính về độ cứng của nệm. Với nhiều áo nệm khác nhau khiến cho nệm, không có sự nhàm chán hay ẩn mình vào những nệm thông thường khác.






_Áo nệm bông ép Tatana_​
Nệm Tatana có giá từ bình dân đến cao cấp, từ chất liệu nhân tạo được kiểm định rõ ràng, đến chất liệu thiên nhiên mềm mại, cho bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn hơn khi đến với Tatana.

Cùng với sự tỉ mỉ, kĩ lưỡng về chất liệu, với quy trình sản xuất nghiêm ngạch, nệm luôn được đảm bảo chất lượng cho người tiêu dùng trong thời gian dài, cụ thể là 10 năm sử dụng.

*Kích thước đa dạng*
Phòng ngủ với nhiều kích thước khác nhau vì vậy kích thước sản phẩm cũng được thiết kế sao cho phù hợp nhất, với thiết kế dạng 3 tấm để tiếp kiệm không gian cho căn phòng nhỏ hay tiện lợi cho sự di chuyển, hay loại nối liền mạch, nệm thẳng, dành cho những vị trí cố định văn phòng.
Ngoài ra, với kích thước 1m, 1m2, 1m4, 1m6, 1m8 và 2m cho bạn nhiều kích thước, thoải mái lựa chọn kích cỡ phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng hơn.






_Kích thước nệm đa dạng cho bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn với nhu cầu người dùng_​
Với tất cả mong muốn được mang đến sản phẩm tốt nhất cho người tiêu dùng, với giấc ngủ ngon, song song đó Tatana luôn có chương trình trả góp 0%, một phẩn giảm đi gánh nặng chi tiêu hàng ngày mà vẫn được trải nghiệm trên một tấm nệm chất lượng.

* TATANA*


----------

